# Concerned about my pregnant doe



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Anabelle is due today and is looking like labor is just moments away.
I have a couple concerns- she looks like she has a softball protruding from her lady bits whenever she lays down. 






Is that normal? Also, she doesn't have any interest in drinking. Any suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It does look normal, as long as you don't see the tissue inside it poking out. Not drinking is a problem though. Try mixing up some different stuff like watered down juice, electrolytes (someone on here has a recipe for homemade ones) and one that's worked well with my horses is peppermint tea. If you can't get her to drink anything you will have to drench because they can go downhill very quickly from dehydration.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you- I don't see tissue hanging out but it does gape open some. I'm more concerned about not drinking, I'm heading out to the stables to try a variety of flavored liquids on her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How long has she not been drinking? If she is in early labor she may not drink....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she pushing? As for her water intake I'd just let her be for now.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

It occurred to me that it may be early labor, I've only noticed her not drinking since this morning.

She is not pushing, and I haven't noticed any real contractions yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't worry just yet, but keep an eye on her, she sounds to be close to kidding, but not quite at pushing stage yet. 

They do gap when laying down quite a bit late pregnancy, her body has prepared itself for kidding.

Happy kidding


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I wouldn't worry just yet, but keep an eye on her, she sounds to be close to kidding, but not quite at pushing stage yet.
> 
> They do gap when laying down quite a bit late pregnancy, her body has prepared itself for kidding.
> 
> Happy kidding


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hope all goes well, she looks close to me. Good luck kidding.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like she's getting super close. Keep an eye on her and let us know!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She's drinking fine now. And we are still waiting for babies. Day 151 and she is holding out on us now. Lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor girl is miserable. As you can see, she doesn't bother to get up and move to poop just lays there. She's grunting with her breaths slightly too, wonder how many she's got in there?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is OK.

She looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If she's not in active labor see if you can get her to walk around a bit a few times a day. It's not good for them to lie down all the time.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She's up and moving today. She just took it easy yesterday apparently. I'd be surprised if she went more than another day she's huge. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a BIG girl! How is she today?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..looks like triplets lol....happy kidding!!...remember..it takes time for mom to line the babies up, and babies to get down where they need to be..you will see her being restless, up and down, stretching, pawing the ground, off by herself ect...In the mean time relax, grab some tea...OH and breath lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I agree.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm SO hoping for triplets. (Think red doelings think red doelings!!!) She is rather large and it looks like it's all she can to to lug her giant back end along as she's walking, poor girl. She's doing well, still pregnant. Acting fairly normal, doesn't want to be around the rest of the herd, and lost her plug two days ago. So any moment I suppose!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking pink :kidred::kidred::kidred: and red, LOL


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Hehe thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

How is she??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm heading out to check right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Still nothing. And she looked at me like, 'What the heck are you looking at? Why must you disturb me so often?!' Brat. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I just realized my Alpine girl is due MONDAY. So we have the potential of two ladies kidding at the same time. I'd better catch up on my sleep! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I would!!! Cause i know if I'm to sleepy I can't think straight.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I picked up some Gatorade type stuff just before my last doe kidded... She liked it and I figured I'd keep some around just for "about to be mommas"
Just for a pick me up and extra energy... Besides, they look pretty cool with the deep red lips it gave her...ha ha 
Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We finally had babies! Two sweet bucklings. I had to go to the ER last night and when we came home at midnight, Anabelle already had one baby out and we were just in time to catch the second being born. Of course she waited until the big snow storm- Doe Code!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats!! my does keep having and losing their labor signs. It has been snowing for 4 days straight. Today they lost their ligs but they act perfectly normal!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you post pics of the kids??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Awww.. Congrats on the new little bundles of joy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!! Look like cute kids! Congrats....finally.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

They are sooo cute!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Their coloring is gorgeous!!! <3 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

The photos don't do them justice, the light one is almost blonde and the dark one is a rich chocolate color- I love them!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb::grin:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

